# Fosse Septic and Spanc



## StevenGeorge (4 mo ago)

Hi,

I am about to have my Septic tank changed to conform to the SPANC regulations.
When these regulations were announced there was talk of getting a grant to help
with the cost. As far as I am aware these
have now run out in the area where I live,
Pyrenees- Orientales, does anyone know if there are any funds available nationally?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

It's not a grant, it's a deduction you can declare on your tax return.
Your installer should give you a document to send to the tax office.


----------

